# Norooz 1387 - Eid-e Shoma Mubarak!



## kombizz (Mar 19, 2008)

*Norooz 1387 - Eid-e Shoma Mubarak!* 

In harmony with the rebirth of nature, the Iranian New Year Celebration, or NOROOZ, always begins on the first day of spring. 
Norooz ceremonies are symbolic representations of two ancient concepts - the End and the Rebirth; or Good and Evil. 

The origins of Norooz are unknown, but they go back several thousand years predating the Achaemenian Dynasty. 
The ancient Iranians had a festival called "Farvardgan" which lasted ten days, and took place at the end of the solar year. It appears that this was a festival of sorrow and mourning, signifying the end of life while the festival of Norooz, at the beginning of spring signified rebirth, and was a time of great joy and celebration. 

I CONGRATULATE TO ALL IRANIAN PEOPLE ANYWHERE AROUND THIS MOTHER EARTH. 

((Fara Residane Norooz-e Baztani Ra Be ShomaVa Khanevadeh Gerami Tabrik Gofteh Va Sali Pur As SalamatiVa Shadkami Barayetan Arezoomandam.)) 

I HOPE IN THIS NEW YEAR [ 1387 ], YOU WILL HAVE A BEAUTIFUL PEACEFUL LIFE WITH GOOD HEALTH AND LOTS OF SUCCESS. 

EID-e Shoma Mubarak 

============================================================== 
Tonite is 28th Esfand 1386 (18th March 2008). It is ChaharShanabeh Sori, where these days, young people spent their money for exploding small firecrackers for fun! 

I remember when I was younger, we had a peaceful ChaharShanabeh Sori without having fears of any casualties. 

ANYHOW, I perfered to stay with my dear computer and design a Eid card for the Iranian New Year. 

If you are curious to know, it took me almost 7 hours PS works with creating 27 layers! 
I should mention my computer crashed down twice which I had to re-do the works again.


----------

